# نسخــــة كامله من برنامج earthwork program v2.5A



## هشام الشافعى (10 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحياتى لكم جميعا ولكل العاملين بالمنتدى

هذه نسخه كامله من البرنامج
earth work program v2.5A
على الرابــــــــــــــــــط:16:
http://www.4shared.com/file/12409951...ARTH_2009.html
وأرجو منكم أن تباركولى على المولود الجديد :19:كنــــــــزى:19:​وأوعدكم بإستكمال باقى شرح البرنامج
أخوكم م/ هشام الشافعى​*


----------



## mourados (10 أغسطس 2009)

alf 1000 MEBROUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THANKS THANKS THANKS


----------



## garary (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## engali1554 (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك وجزال الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## حسن احمد (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لك فى ذريتك


----------



## mostafammy (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed el safty (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لك وجعله قرت عين لك ونفع به الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## falconsky2008 (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخى الفاضل وألف مبروك المولود الجديد وربنا يبارك لك فيه


----------



## gigi1969 (12 أغسطس 2009)

مبروك ويتربى في عزك وجعله الله من نوابغ الامه


----------



## ياسر عرفات صادق (12 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك يا هندسه وان شاء الله ربنا يبارك لك فيه


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (12 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك خير
ومبروك على المولود الجديد


----------



## باسل الحبيب (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك يربى في عزك و تشوف عياله باذن الله


----------



## عزت محروس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
والف مبروك


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك ويتربي في عزك يا باش مهندس هشام وشكرا لك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وألف مبروك للمولود الجديد


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مبروك بش مهندس


----------



## سمسمسمس (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم وبارك اللة لكا فيها


----------



## محمود صالح محمد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

_الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك على المولود* كــــنزى * وربنا يجازيك عنا خير فيه ان شاء الله _


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك للقادم الجديد للكرة الأرضية و عمر مديد و صحة و عافية و مشكككككككككككككككور على البرنامج


----------



## abdolkadr (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك و بمولودك
جعله الله ذخرا لك ونفع به وجعله بارا بك و من الصالحين


----------



## أواب (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا الاخ م\ هاشم وبارك الله لك في ذريتك


----------



## أدهم7 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب وبلغت أشدها ورزقت برها


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بورك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب وبلغت أشدها ورزقت برها


----------



## الأوائل1971 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك و جعله من الصالحين


----------



## eng_ismail2006 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مليوووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك


----------



## احمد عثمان الشيخ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف مبروك ربنا يجعله من الصالحين


----------



## eng.ys (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف 
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف
الف الف مبروك


----------



## ahmedlutfi (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف مبروك وجزال الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## ahmedlutfi (26 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج لا يعمل ويعطي هذه الرسالةprotection device is not installed
ما العمل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lemos2006 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بعد تنزيل الملق ماهي طريقة تسطيبة علي الجهاز واي من الملفات تضغط علية لكي يعمل البرنامج


----------



## almomani (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك له واجعله من الذرية الصالحة يارب


----------



## مهندسة النجف (27 ديسمبر 2009)

عمر مديد لمولود *:19:كنــــــــزى:19: وشكر لبرنامج وارجو مساعتدي في برنامج 3d max
*


----------



## lemos2006 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
بعد تنزيل المجلد ماهي طريقة تسطيب البرنامج علي الجهاز واي من الملفات تضغط علية لكي يعمل البرنامج
ارجو الرد للاهمية


----------



## ابوالحسن فرج (29 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله لك بما رزقك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك له مولوده وأجعله من الصالحين


----------



## ابو حميد المصريي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله لك فى مولودك الجديد
ولك منا ارق التحيات والامانى بالعمر المديد والذرية الصالحه


----------



## mostafammy (1 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك وربنا يبارك لك فيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bobyh4003 (1 يناير 2010)

الف الف الف مبروك وجزال الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## benotman (1 يناير 2010)

*الف الف الف مبروك وجزال الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا, واصلح ذريتكم.
برنامج مفيد.


----------



## novaاسلامcass (2 يناير 2010)

اتمنى من 
 الله
 لك التوفيق


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (6 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك و يجعلها من الصالحات لتدخل بها الجنة ان شاء الله
مشكور علي البرنامج القيم


----------



## نعيم غزاوي (8 يناير 2010)

* شكرا أخى الفاضل على البرنامج وألف مبروك المولود الجديد وربنا يبارك لك فيه*​


----------



## ahmad albna (8 يناير 2010)

الف مبروك على المولود الجديد ويتربا بعزك .ارجو من الاخ م/ همام شرح طريقة تسطيب البرنامج .انا حملت البرنامج
ومش عارف اسطبة الان ايقونة ال set up لاتعمل وشكراً لك ,


----------



## elkreem2 (17 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وانسال الله ان يكون ابنك من البارين بك .


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

تتربي في عزك يا رب وربنا يباركلك فيها


----------



## خالد دحدوح (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك فيها واطال عمرك و احسن اعمالك


----------



## khdawy (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك وبارك الله عليك مولودك الجديد


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لك فيه وجعله قرة عين لك


----------



## dr_aflatooon (22 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروك يا م هشام 
انت هندسه اسكندريه 2001 صح؟


----------



## barood66 (23 فبراير 2010)

شي حلوووو كتيرر ,,,, و ألف ميرسي


----------



## barood66 (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير ، و أحلى شباب


----------



## المساح10 (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
ارجو مراجعة الرابط لانه بعد فتح الرابط بيطلع الرابط غير صالح


----------



## حسام عبد الله (23 فبراير 2010)

1000 الف شكر على المجهود العظيم ومليون مبروك يااخي على الاميرة


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (23 فبراير 2010)

الف الف مبروك يارب يبارك لك فيه ويجعله من الصالحين قصدي يجعلها
تتربي في عزك


----------



## wa319747 (12 مارس 2010)

ارجو من يمتلك البرنامج يعيد رفعة لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mostafa afify (12 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك على الامورة و تتربى فى عزك


----------



## علي الدبس (24 مارس 2010)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك كد ما مشت الجاجه حافيه*​


----------



## فوفو2020 (26 مارس 2010)

ألف مبروك ويتربى فى عزك:63:


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (27 مارس 2010)

ان شاء الله تكون الخلف الصالح


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور جدا أخي الكريم*​


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيها 
ونسأل الله لها أن تكون من الصالحات


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

فين الملف


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (20 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك و ربنا يجعلها معينة لك و لوالدتها علي دخول الجنة
عفوا الملف غير صالح ممكن ترفعة مرة اخري 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## alhmadi (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## هشام علي احمد (23 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (30 أبريل 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
مشكور اخي الكريم ابو كنزي


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أبريل 2010)

*الف مبروك و ربنا يجعلها معينة لك و لوالدتها علي دخول الجنة
عفوا الملف غير صالح ممكن ترفعة مرة اخري 
جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## africano800 (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (2 مايو 2010)

اين الرابط جزاك الله خير


----------



## cool_katkot (2 مايو 2010)

*مبروك*

الف مبروك عليك كنزي ويجعلها كنزك في الدنيا وفي الاخره ويباركلك فيها امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## albsqlony (2 مايو 2010)

الف الف مبروك وتتربى فى عزك 

لقد أشرقت الأرض وازدادت وتلألأت أنواراً من حولنا 
فتسائلت ما سر هذا الجمال 
فإذ بخبر قدوم مولودكِ / مولودتكِ يزف إلي 
دعواتي بأن يكون من مواليد السعادة 
وأن يرزقك الله ووالده بره وصلاحة


----------



## عمروو (2 مايو 2010)

مبارك ان شاء الله


----------



## eng__m.s (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لك في الموهوب و شكرت الواهب أسأل الله ان يحفظه و يبارك فية


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (2 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MIDO505A (3 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك على المولود الجديد وربنا يبارك لك ولكن اخى الملف غير موجود كلما حاولت تحميل البرنامج يقول غير موجود


----------



## ود البلال (3 مايو 2010)

مليون مليون مبروك


----------



## نصرالدين قسم السيد (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا عزيزى الفاضل


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 مايو 2010)

الف مبارك 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (3 مايو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 مايو 2010)

*الف مبروك يا هندسه*


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
المولوووووووووووووووووووود الجديد
وتتربى بحفظ الله


----------



## rami73 (22 مايو 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid.
من موقع التحميل 
مشكور يا باشا والف مبروك


----------



## نور هانى (6 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك


----------



## ابوحازم (6 يونيو 2010)

مبروك يربى في عزكم


----------



## سمير رسمي الخوري (11 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Ar.Eng (11 يونيو 2010)

*ايه ده*

الرابط لا يعمل
ايه دانت حاطط اعلان عن مولود مش برنامج
اتقوا الله يا اخوان
عيب نضيع الوقت في تهاني وكلام فاضي


----------



## mdsayed (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## لهون جاف (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك على مجهودك 
يظهر في الرابط الجواب التالي The file link that you requested is not valid. 
أرجو ان تتكرم بحل الخلل الموجود في الرابط


----------



## africano800 (17 يونيو 2010)

الى الاخوه الكرااام الذين يريدون البرنامج عليهم الدخول الي الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204298.html
حيث يقوم فيه المهندس العظيم اشرف غنيم بوضع البرنامج وشرح له
اما بالنسبه لهذا الربط فهو بالفعل كان شغال لكن مدته انتهت فلا تظلمووه واشكرووه وباركوا له على المولود الجديد


----------



## أبو سلامة (24 يونيو 2010)

*مبارك المولود الجديد*

:14:اللهم بارك لك فيه وينفعك به ويجعله نعمة وليس فتنة (انما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة والله عنده أجر عظيم)صدق الله العظيم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى المولود الجديد


----------



## odwan (3 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله لك فيه وجعله من عباده الصالحين العابدين


----------



## abu mujahed (4 يوليو 2010)

مبارك


----------



## زانا سواره (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله لك في الموهوب لك وشكرت الواهب وبلغ أشده ورزقت بره.


----------



## eng_es84 (17 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## khalil985 (17 يوليو 2010)

يربى المولود الجديد بعزك ودلالك و الف مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## abozeid_20 (17 يوليو 2010)

ألف مبروووك ويارب تكون عسل زى بنتى البكر (كنزي)


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك الله خيرا
ومبروك أيضا كنزي وانشاء الله يكون من الأبناء الصالحين
​


----------



## م محمد رحيم (18 يوليو 2010)

هشام الشافعى قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *
> *تحياتى لكم جميعا ولكل العاملين بالمنتدى*
> 
> *هذه نسخه كامله من البرنامج*
> ...


 الف الف مبروك يا ابو كنزي ربنا يطرحلك فيه البركة وتسلم ايدك ياباشا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## reeme60 (18 يوليو 2010)

*اريد المساعده في شرح دائرة الثرموستات للسخانات*

اريد المساعده في شرح دائرة الثرموستات للسخانات 
شرح دائرة الاكترونية للثرموستات للسخانات وخاصة لماكينات البلاستيك
او اى موقع لشرح دائرة الثرموستات للسخانات
وشكرا


----------



## hamraouihicham (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*الف الف الف مبروك يا هندسه*


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الموقع هو الآتي وهو شغال 100%100

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/E...ng.html?rnd=86
​


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك عليكم تتربى فى عزك أن شاء الله


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى ذريتك


----------



## عمر مهدي (28 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## مصطفى المساح (28 فبراير 2011)

مبروك يا ابو كنزى


----------



## حسام عبد الله (15 مارس 2011)

*الف الف الف مبروك وجزال الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## فالكون (15 مارس 2011)

مبروك على المولود ارجو اعادة الرفع مرة ثانية


----------



## محمد فريج محمد (16 مارس 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعواد (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله لك


----------



## Ahmed surveyer (16 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي -والف مبارك على المولود الجديد واسأل الله ان ينشأه على طاعته


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

الف مبروك وجعله الله من البارين والمطيعين لوالديه


----------



## moaltj (1 أبريل 2011)

تسلم يا عزيزي ومبروك على المولود


----------



## survey aly (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خير الف مبروك


----------



## moaltj (2 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل ونرجو اعادة رفعه مره اخرى لآن الرابط لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (7 أبريل 2011)

الف مليون مبروك
واعانك الله على تربيتها في طاعة الله 
وشكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## almomani (7 أبريل 2011)

مبروك وجعله الله من الصالحين


----------



## almomani (7 أبريل 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
ممكن اصلاح الرابط


----------



## عمرو السباعى (8 أبريل 2011)

الف الف مبروك وربنا يبارك لك فيه


----------



## لهون جاف (8 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## خالد احمد بخيت (21 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام عبد الله (22 مايو 2011)

الف شكر ولكن المشكلة انة لم يتم التحميل ولدي سؤال عندي برنامح road cross section ولا استطيع التعامل معة لو فية احد يشرحه


----------



## كبل (22 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك لك فيه بس الرابط مو شغال


----------



## ثعيلي (22 مايو 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## ثعيلي (22 مايو 2011)

مشكــــــــــــور ألف شكــــــــــــــر


----------



## gmd dawoud (22 مايو 2011)

Mabroooooooook


----------



## مصرى وبس (23 مايو 2011)

الف مليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (23 مايو 2011)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ممكن ترفع البرنامج تاني لو سمحت


----------



## Eng.WOLF (24 مايو 2011)

*الف مبروك و الله يعطيك العافية 
*


----------



## حمزه العماني (25 مايو 2011)

بورك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت برها وجعلها الله من الصالحين


----------



## ahmed718 (28 يوليو 2011)

*الف الف الف مبروك يا هندسه*


----------



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (29 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك فيها وعليها واخرج من بطنها ذرية صالحة تدعوه وتسبح بحمده وتقدس له


----------



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (29 يوليو 2011)

اخى الرابط لا يعمل هذا البرنامج مهم جدا واتمنى ان ترفع الرابط مرة ثانية ولك كل السلام والتحية


----------



## المساح محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

اللهم بارك له


----------



## المساح محمد (3 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله لك فى ذريتك*​


----------



## زكريا خالد محمد (20 أغسطس 2011)

الله يبارك لك بالمولود 

بس الرابط مش شغال


----------



## حماده النجم (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## كوردستان (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## فادى حسب الله (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مبروك يا هشام بس بالله مفيش مرة استفدت منك فى حاجة مع رسالة ارتباط ملف غير صالح بالله ترحمنا وتبطل دعاية بالأوناطة الله يباركلك يا عم ...................... اف


----------



## moh... (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ابو كنزى نرجو منكم اعادة رفع برنامج earth work ثانية لانه تم حذفه ولكم جزيل الشكر *


----------



## moh... (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*منتظر 
*​


----------



## sameh sahlop (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وتكون لك كنزا فى الدنيا والاخره ان شاء الله


----------



## mh1234eg (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك وتتربى فى عزكى انشاء الله وتفرح دايما بيها


----------



## mostafaeid (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اخى العزيز الف مبروك لمولودك ربنا يبارك فيه لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## mostafaeid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للمولود الجديد ولكن انا باركتلك علية منذ حوالي سنة و مش عارف لية معدلتش الرابط و لا مفيش رابط اصلا


----------



## MOTASEM100 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك المولود ......الرابط لا يعمل.


----------



## MOAIYED (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (12 نوفمبر 2011)

موقع برنامج صحيح ونسالكم الدعاء:77:http://www.4shared.com/document/eDGajlOW/EARTHWORK-STANDARD_v50________.html?


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط الصحيح ونسالكم الدعاء :77:http://www.4shared.com/document/eDGajlOW/EARTHWORK-STANDARD_v50________.html?


----------



## MOHAMED FATHE (12 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/eDGajlOW/EARTHWORK-STANDARD_v50________.html?الرابط الصحيح ونسال الدعاء


----------



## افون (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك ياهندسه ويارب يباركلك ويكرمك


----------



## عبد الرحمن النا (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور كثيير على البرنامج والف مبروك على مولودك الجديد اكيد هلق بكون صار شب
اخي لذا عندك رابط تحميل اتوكاد لاند development توضعنا اياه عما دور عليه ما القى رابط للتحميل


----------



## shewika1 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك وربنا يبارك لك لكن الرابط مش شغال*

الف مبروك وربنا يبارك لك لكن الرابط مش شغال


----------



## عبدالله قطيشات (14 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## fhamm (16 يناير 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل للاسف*​


----------



## redaali2011 (16 يناير 2012)

الف مليون مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## mostafa afify (16 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيها


----------



## mostafa afify (16 يناير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل و الملف غير موجود


----------



## المساح عبد الغني (17 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير .........
بس ممكن رفع الرابط مرة تانية ؟؟؟ مع الشكر 
لان الرابط الاول ......... سلامتك


----------



## ندا الجرحى (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## وليد مراد (13 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروووك تتربي في عزك انشاء الله


----------



## abu saber2 (13 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك وتتربي في عزك


----------



## المساح محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

ألف ألف مبروك


----------



## er-abd (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في مولودك وجعله قرة عين لك


----------



## redaali2011 (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بس الرابط غير صالح


----------



## محمد الفجال (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا أخى الفاضل وألف مبروك المولود الجديد وربنا يبارك لك فيه


----------



## الزروق احمد (23 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
مبروك المولود الجديد الرابط لايعمل و الملف غير موجود ارجو اعادة تحميله لك الشكر
و السلام


----------



## OUCHIKH (24 فبراير 2012)

مبروك اخي


----------



## انور الاستشاري (25 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك المولود الجديد و يتربى بعزك

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف من جديد على نفس موقع التحميل مجددا لكون ارتباط الملف الحالي غير موجود


----------



## EISA ALI (26 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك انشاءالله من الابناء البرره


----------



## محمد ابوزيزو (10 مارس 2012)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مليون مبروك


----------



## eng younis (20 مايو 2012)

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :اذا مات ابن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث *صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع بة او ولد صالح يدعو لة صدق رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم *


----------



## عماد 2011 (20 يونيو 2012)

*يا أخي الكريم تم تأكيد ان الرابط لا يعمل من اكثر من 30 عضو فالرجاء اذا كان التأكيد على الرابط مع العلم أني أشك بأن يعمل هذا الرابط أو أي رابط آخر يخص برنامج Earth work لان وزارة النقل السعودية تقوم ببيعه بحوالي 25 ألف ريال فما أتوقع انه البرنامج موجود أصلا على أي منتدى أو حتى يمكن تحميله مع الشكر*


----------



## رضا صبيح (21 يونيو 2012)

*أوافق أخى عماد على كلامه هذا
فعلا البرنامج تستعمله وزارة النقل السعودية وغير موجود بالمرة فى أى منتدى
**الرجاء من الإدارة حذف الموضوع أو تنبيه العضو الكريم الذى طرح البرنامج بالمشاركات الكثيرة من الأعضاء بتحديث الروابط**
شكرا لكم*​


----------



## ابو جنى على (21 يونيو 2012)

الف مبروك ويتربى فى عزك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (27 ديسمبر 2012)

كلامكم صحيح الرابط لا يعمل و متأكد انة لا يوجد نسخة من البرنامج علي اي منتدي لانة محمي بusb خاصة بة و سعر البرنامج 17 الف ريال و عموما مشكور اخي الكريم علي المحاولة و مبرووووووووك كنزي


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## bas1977 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مبروك ومشكور على جهودك
لكن ارجو التحقق من الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## fhamm (2 يناير 2013)

يا ابو كنزي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (2 يناير 2013)

مبروك على الملف ---وشكرا على المولود​


----------



## toocool (5 يناير 2013)

ألف مبروك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## miledahmd (8 يناير 2013)

الف مبـــــــــــ♥♥ـــــــــروك اخي


----------



## علي الدبس (8 يناير 2013)

يا خوي البرنامج .......انا محتاجه.......وعند طلبه يعطي ارتباط الملف غير صالح..........الرجاء رفعه من جديد..........ولكم الف تحيه وشكر وجزاكم الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر................


----------



## موسى بركة (9 يناير 2013)

مبورك اخي وجعله ربي من الصالحين


----------



## bas1977 (9 يناير 2013)

مشكور على جهدك يا اخي والف مبروك على المولود ويجعله لك من الصالحين
بس للعلم لا توجد نسخة مجانية من هذا البرنامج
والبرنامج الاصلي الكامل لا يعمل بدون دونغل وسعره بالسعودية حوالي 25000 ريال


----------



## mhmuad (16 يوليو 2013)

الف مبروك اخي لكن ياريت تنزل الرابط ثاني مره لانه غير صالح


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## bird2010 (18 يوليو 2013)

أخي الفاضل عند الدخول علي الرابط تظهر رسالة تقول بأن هذا الإرتباط غير صالح أرجو الإفادة وشكرا


----------



## abozeyad11 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط مش شغال ارجوووووووو الافاده


----------



## ابو جنى على (24 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله لك فى المولود وجعله الله من الصالحين ومن حفظة القران


----------



## هام (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مبروكة يا باشا 
تتربى في عزك


----------



## es.meshaq (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ارتباط الملف غير صالح يريت ترفعه على رابط تانى وتجربة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## omeraziz25 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الف مبروك المولود جعله الله من البارين بوالديهم


----------



## mahmoud bakeer (19 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (22 مارس 2015)

الف مببروك يتربى بعزكم

اخواني الرابط غير فعال اتمنى تشوفو لة حل


----------



## وائل شوقت (24 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي الخولي (24 مارس 2015)

alf 1000 MEBROUKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THANKS THANKS THANKS ​
شكرا أخى الفاضل وألف مبروك المولود الجديد وربنا يبارك لك فيه​


----------



## ممدوح نصار (25 مارس 2015)

الف مبروك ياهندسة وربنا يبارك لك فيه ويجعله من الصالحين


----------



## khaledbah (25 مارس 2015)

مبروك ويتربى في عزك ​


----------



## shams alafag (30 مارس 2015)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## اعجال (7 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يبارلك ويجعلها ذرية صالحة وتكون من حملة كتاب الله ،وبارك الله في هديتك الطيبة يأبوكنزى


----------



## هانى بحيرى (13 أبريل 2015)

الف مبرك 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن رابط اخر انا محتاج للبرنامج جدا
شكرا


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (15 أبريل 2015)

الف الف الف مبروك يا هندسه وان شاء الله ربنا يبارك لك فيه
ويتربى فى عزك​


----------



## bas1977 (16 أبريل 2015)

يا جماعة الموضوع قديم 2009 انتوا بتباركو له عالمولود والولد الان دخل المدرسة


----------



## مرتجى ابراهيم (13 سبتمبر 2016)

الرابط لايعمل ....


----------



## alkot201066 (4 أكتوبر 2016)

لو سمحت اخى الكريم الربط لا يعمل لو تكرمت ابعت اللنك على الايميل [email protected]


----------

